# summer sausage and snack stick



## salmonclubber (Nov 18, 2005)

hello all

starting on friday nov 18 i am going to make 25 pounds of summer sausage and 10 pounds of snack sticks for the following weekend which is thanksgiving i am going to use some of PS seasoning willie snack stick season which i add some extra cayane pepper to gives it a little more kick it really turns out great for the summer sausage i am going to use the PS seasoning for summer sausage it is always good all this sausage is going to be made from a elk that i shot this year i might have to add a little ground pork to the summer sausage i dont want to use all my elk meat up in one batch of sausage both seasonings are pre mixed and come with enough maple cure for 25 pounds of meat i buy them from PS seasonings each package of seasoning run about $5.00-$6.00 for each packet check out www.PSseasonings.com well you guys take care bye for now 
salmonclubber


----------



## Dutch (Dec 1, 2005)

salmonclubber that Summer sausage and those snack sticks look might good.  Way back when I was in the business, we had a customer that we would make summer sausage for.  One day Joe (the customer) came in to pick up the 100+ pounds of sausage that we had made for him and as we're loading up his truck one of the neighbors who seemed to have a couple of Jokers to many in his deck came over to watch what we were doing.  
"What's that" he asked pointing at the summer sausage.
"Summer Sausage" was my reply.
"Oh, can I ask ya a question?"
I knew that he was going to make an astute observation and I looked over at Joe gave him a wink and said "Sure, Ronnie, ask away."
"Well, If we're in the middle of Winter, why is it Summer Sausage?"
I said "You see Ronnie, it's like this-when the beef that we used was a calf, it was born in the Summer and when Joe here finishes eating all this sausage, it will be Summer, so that is why it's called 'Summer Sausage'. Now if the calf was born in the Winter well then this would be 'Winter Sausage' and Joe here would taking it home in the Summer instead".
Joe didn't say a word; Ronnie was thinking this over real hard and you could almost hear his thought process as he was sorting away this new found wealth of knowledge.
Ronnie then asked "Do you guys make Fall Sausage and Spring Sausage, too?"
Joe looks over at me anticipating the answer almost a much as Ronnie.
I said "Nope, in the Fall the humidity is all wrong and in the Spring we're busy making Easter eggs". 
Ronnie never bats an eye and said "Yeah, that makes a lot of sense" and ambles back home. Joe just looks at me while he's shaking his head and said "Dutch, here I had you figured to be a hell of a nice guy and then you tell Ronnie all this crap and he believes every word you said. Man that is just plain out mean!".
I said "Yeah, but we'll get a great laugh out of this in a couple of months." :mrgreen:


----------



## goat (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice looking sausage salmonclubber.  I bet that made for some good snacking.

goat


----------



## cheech (Jan 18, 2006)

Try it sometime with cheese mixed right in with the meat.

If there was a way to mix it so that it could come out right away on a cracker that would be the best, it is just that athe crackers come out sort of soggy


----------



## arch_cpj (Jan 21, 2006)

How do ya make them snack sticks Id love to try Ive got bacon curing and along with the jerky Ill do will have room in the smoker????


----------



## dacdots (Jan 23, 2006)

Arch here is a recipe Ive used from The Sausage Maker and its pretty good.

                                           SSLIM JIMS

Ingredients for 25 lbs.

5 tsp. instacure #1
2/3 cup paprika
1 cup ground mustard
2 1/2 tsp. ground black pepper
2 1/2 tsp. ground white pepper
2 1/2 tsp. ground celery
2 1/2 tsp. mace
1 Tb. granulated garlic
3/4 cup salt
3/4 cup powdered dextrose [corn sugar]
3 3/4 cups Fermento

Meat

An 80% lean 20% fat mixture works good

Processing

Chill meat to 30-32 deg and grind meat through a 3/16 grinder plate.Mix in spices well and stuff into 22 mm casings.Smoke at 98-110 deg for eight hours.Raise temps to 160 until internal temps of the meat reaches 145.Remove from smoker and hang in a dry place at 50 deg for a while to bloom then enjoy.

This recipe is from The Sausage Maker book.I have made these several times and they are very good.The Fermento adds a little tang to them.All these ingrediants can be ordered at The Sausage Maker.


----------



## newt (Feb 7, 2006)

dacdots, could you tell me if encapsulated citric acid is the same as fermento? I've bought the citric acid from ps seasoning but great sausage making book uses fermento, i wonder if i can use them in the same proportions? I may have to get in touch with ps to see what the difference is. on another note I tried some summer sausage a week ago but the recipe called for beef fat but i think there must have been some tallow in it because i get a hint of tallow on the roof of my mouth.


----------



## dacdots (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey Newt,from what I can understand they are not the same.Fermento is what I have used before and didnt think much of it,not too much tang.Real fermented sausages are made with latic acid which cost a bunch where I have found it.The citric is supposed to give a tangy flavor but is the tang of citrus.They claim it is good.I just ordered some to try it out.


----------

